# Looking for a hunting bud



## scottmckinney67 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi All,

My name is Scott. I've done plenty of hunting in my day but never turkeys. I was wondering if someone in central Ohio would care to show me the ropes. I've got all equipment needed with the exception of decoys. I was leaning towards Tar Hollow State forest since I don't currently have a line on any private land. But anywhere in central Ohio would be ok with me. If you're interested shoot me a PM and we'll talk.

Thanks.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

where do you live?


----------



## scottmckinney67 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm in Hilliard.


----------



## scottmckinney67 (Mar 18, 2012)

To the top. Could really use some help. I've been scouting and I think I have some good spots picked out...


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I just moved to Columbus last year, but have a little experience hunting Turkey up in Astubula.

I don't have access to any private land in central Ohio either , but I was planning on trying the public land at Delaware, and Alum Creek, and in Knox county b/c I hear it has very little pressure when it comes to turkey hunters. 

Let me know if your interested. I have all the equipment to include Decoys.


----------



## scottmckinney67 (Mar 18, 2012)

Govbarney,

I'm interested. Just looking for a place within an hour and 15 or so from Columbus where I won't get my head blown off and will see birds. I've never been so I'm not sure what to expect as far as pressure. I'm very experienced with most other game, so I don't think the learning curve should be too bad.

I have been scouting Tar Hollow and it looks really promising. It's less than an hour and 20 for me. I've been around Alum Creek and know there are some nice spots up there, but I figured the pressure would be high, guess we'll see.

Anyhow, I guess I have to have a conversation via posting. Tried to PM you but the forum rule is 5 posts before I can PM. Seems odd, but when in Rome.

I'd like to meet over a beer or a coffee and we can discuss things and see where it goes.

Scott


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

scottmckinney67 said:


> Govbarney,
> 
> I'm interested. Just looking for a place within an hour and 15 or so from Columbus where I won't get my head blown off and will see birds. I've never been so I'm not sure what to expect as far as pressure. I'm very experienced with most other game, so I don't think the learning curve should be too bad.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, I live in the Dublin area, when you get to 5 posts PM me , and I will shoot you my # , we can grab a beer, and compare notes. I have had no time to scout any land yet. But I do have some experience turkey hunting, have only managed 1 bird, but I only started 2 yrs ago .

How are your calling skills?


----------



## scottmckinney67 (Mar 18, 2012)

I bought a combo call kit that includes a diaphragm, box and glass call. I would say for me it's box or nothing at this point. I was just hoping to locate the birds, get close to where the roost and call very sparingly. But being it's public land I'm sure that the best laid plans can be thwarted by one other guy. I plan on scouting a morning soon and using my locator (owl call) to get a good bead on where they are. I also have a hot prospect on some private land, approx 70 acres. I'm just excited to hit the woods and see what I can see. That was number 5. You should have a pm soon...


----------



## scottmckinney67 (Mar 18, 2012)

Guys, I've sent a couple PM's but they're not showing up in my sent items. Not sure if I have to EXCEED 5 posts or what's going on. I did send feedback so hopefully I get the issue resolved soon. Thanks for the tips I've received and govbarney, I'll be in touch when I can...


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey if ya need help shoot me a pm. Idk if I will have the time to take you out or go out but I might. But I have killed 9 birds in the past 7 years and I could give you great pointers and calling advice. I live in Hilliard as well off Hilliard Rome. And I'm at a1 archery a lot. So just shoot me a pm bud will try to help you out. !


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bgfishandhunt (Nov 16, 2011)

Buckeyebigbuck13. Why dont you help me out again! Got me my first and only bird. I am ready to get another!


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Haha I got you bg. We shall go to our norm hunting spot to try it out and then we can go to ky with him. Gran daddy said he has been seeing birds. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## scottmckinney67 (Mar 18, 2012)

BB13, I sent you a pm. Hopefully you get it. When I look at my sent messages, it still shows zero sent even though I've sent several now. Not sure what's going on with it...


----------

